# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद और सौंदर्य

## Teach Guru

त्वचा की देखभाल के लिए लोग क्या - क्या नहीं करते। मेकअप करने से लेकर सर्जरी इत्यादि सब करवा लेते हैं लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेद को अपनाना बहुत फायदेमंद हैं। आयुर्वेद के नुस्खे अपनाकर आप अपनी त्वचा में नमी बरकरार रखते हुए इसे मुलायम और फ्रेश बना सकते हैं। त्वचा में निखार लाने वाले सौंदर्यवर्धक साधनों में आप चंदन और हल्दी का इस्तेमाल भी कर सकते हैं। आइए जानें त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेंद के नुस्खों के बारे में।

----------


## Teach Guru

*कफ त्वचा की देखभाल*

आयुर्वेद का सिद्धांत समग्र दृष्टिकोण का है, इसलिए इस पद्धति के अनुसार हमारी त्वचा पर हमारे खान पान का सीधे तौर पर असर पड़ता है। अतः ऊपरी देखभाल के साथ-साथ हमें अंदर से भी अपनी त्वचा के प्रकार के अनुसार त्वचा को सही प्रकार से प्रभावित करने वाले तत्वों का उपयोग अपने खाने पीने में करना चाहिए। आयुर्वेद में त्वचा की देखभाल त्वचा के प्रकार पर निर्भर करता है। आयुर्वेद के त्रिदोष सिद्धांत के अनुसार त्वचा तीन प्रकार की होती है : वात त्वचा (Vata skin), पित्त त्वचा (Pitta skin),  कफ त्वचा (Kapha skin), तो आइए विस्तार में जानते हैं कफ त्वचा के बारे में। 

*कफ त्वचा* : इस प्रकार की त्वचा में पानी और मिट्टी दोनों की विशेषतायें होती हैं। यह तैलीय, मोटी , पीले रंग की, मुलायम प्रकार की त्वचा है और इस प्रकार की त्वचा पर धूप का असर कम होता है। 
*कफ त्वचा की देखभाल* : तैलीय और मोटी होने के कारण इस प्रकार की त्वचा को नियमित तौर पर डिटॉक्सीफिकेशन (detoxification) की ज़रूरत रहती है।

*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार क्या खायें :* 

अगर आपकी त्वचा का प्रकार कफ है तो आपको कड़वा कसैले और तीखे स्वाद वाले खाद्य पदर्थो का सेवन करना चाहिए।
मीठे और तले हुए खाद्य पदार्थो से बचे क्योंकि यह त्वचा का तैलीयपन बढ़ाते हैं ।
कम तेल वाले, हल्के, मसालेदार, खाद्य पदार्थो का ज्यादा सेवन करें। 
फ़ल और सब्जियों में एस्परैगस (Asparagus), बीट, ब्रोकोली, बंदगोभी (Brussel Sprout), गाजर, अजवाइन, मटर, बैंगन, सलाद, घंटी मिर्च, मूली, पालक, तोरी, सेब, खुबानी, नाशपाती, जामुन, चेरी, आड़ू, सूखे फल, पपीता, क्रैनबेरी (Cranberries), अनार का ज्यादा सेवन करें।
पेय पदार्थ में गर्म पेय, हर्बल और मसाला चाय, फल और सब्जियों के रस का सेवन करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*आयुर्वेद और वात त्वचा की देखभाल*आयुर्वेद का सिद्धांत समग्र दृष्टिकोण का है इसलिए इस पद्धति के अनुसार हमारी त्वचा पर हमारे खान पान को सीधे तौर पर असर पड़ता है। अतः ऊपरी देखभाल के साथ-साथ हमें अंदर से भी अपनी त्वचा के प्रकार के अनुसार त्वचा को सही प्रकार से प्रभावित करने वाले तत्वों का उपयोग खाने पीने में करना चाहिए। आयुर्वेद में त्वचा की देखभाल त्वचा के प्रकार पर निर्भर करता है । आयुर्वेद के त्रिदोष सिद्धांत के अनुसार त्वचा तीन प्रकार की होती है : वात त्वचा (Vata skin), पित्त त्वचा (Pitta skin),  कफ त्वचा (Kapha skin)
*वात त्वचा (Vata Skin) :* इस प्रकार की त्वचा पतली, नाजुक, रूखी होती है। वात त्वचा जल्दी से अपनी नमी छोड़ देती है और छूने पर ठंडी प्रतीत होती है। इस प्रकार की त्वचा पर अगर ध्यान न दिया जाये तो इस पर झुर्रियां जल्द पड़ती हैं।*वात त्वचा की देखभाल (Vata Skin Care)* *:* वात त्वचा पतली, नाजुक, रूखी और इस पर झुर्रियां जल्द पड़ती हैं इसलिए इस प्रकार की त्वचा की देखभाल के लिए जिन पदार्थो का प्रयोग किया जाये वह त्वचा को भरपूर पोषण देने में सक्षम होने चाहिए। रूखेपन और झुर्रियों से बचने के लिए तेल और जड़ी बूटियों को मिला कर प्रयोग करना चाहिए। तेल रूखेपन के लिए और जड़ी बूटियां पोषण देने के लिए होती है।अगर आपकी त्वचा, वात त्वचा प्रकार की है तो अनुशासन से सही समय पर सोने का, सही समय पर सही खाना खाने का और एक नियमित दिनचर्या का पालन करने से त्वचा पर निखार बना रहता है। गुनगुने तेल से हर रोज मालिश करने से शरीर में रक्त संचार अच्छा होता है।
*आयुर्वेद का सिद्धांत के अनुसार क्या खायें:* 
गर्म, भारी, नम, मीठे खाद्य पदार्थ का ज्यादा सेवन करें।फ़ल और सब्जियों में गाजर, बैंगन, लौकी, जैतून, कद्दू, मूली, शकरकंद,पालक, तोरी, खुबानी, केला, चेरी, ताजा अंजीर, आड़ू, खट्टे फल, खजूर, आम, पपीता, अंगूर, जामुन, अनानास, प्लम का उपयोग करें ।पेय पदार्थमें गर्म पेय पदार्थ, हर्बल या मसालेदार चाय, गर्म दूध,बर्फ के बिना फल और सब्जी के रस का प्रयोग करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*पित्त त्वचा की देखभाल*आयुर्वेद का सिद्धांत समग्र दृष्टिकोण का है, इसलिए इस पद्धति के अनुसार हमारी त्वचा पर हमारे खान पान का सीधे तौर पर असर पड़ता है। अतः ऊपरी देखभाल के साथ-साथ हमें अंदर से भी अपनी त्वचा के प्रकार के अनुसार त्वचा को सही प्रकार से प्रभावित करने वाले तत्वों का उपयोग अपने खाने पीने में करना चाहिए। आयुर्वेद में त्वचा की देखभाल त्वचा के प्रकार पर निर्भर करता है। आयुर्वेद के त्रिदोष सिद्धांत के अनुसार त्वचा तीन प्रकार की होती है : वात त्वचा (Vata skin), पित्त त्वचा (Pitta skin),  कफ त्वचा (Kapha skin), तो आइए विस्तार में जानते हैं कफ त्वचा के बारे में। 
*पित्त त्वचा :* इस प्रकार की त्वचा संवेदनशील, मुलायम, गर्म और मध्यम मोटाई की होती है। पित्त त्वचा पर अन्य प्रकार की त्वचाओं के मुकाबले झाइयां आसानी से पड़ जाती हैं।*पित्त त्वचा की देखभाल :* पित्त त्वचा को ठंडक और पोषण दोनों की ज़रुरत होती है।
*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार क्या खायें:*
अगर आपकी त्वचा का प्रकार पित्त है तो आपको मीठा, रसदार फलों में पाया जाने वाला मीठा कड़वा और कसैले स्वाद वाले खाद्य पदार्थ अच्छे लगते होंगे।ठंडे मीठे और रसदार खाद्य पदार्थ का ज्यादा सेवन करें।फ़ल और सब्जियों मेंशिमला मिर्च, ब्रोकोली, अंकुरित अनाज, गोभी, फूलगोभी, अजवाइन, मक्का, ककड़ी, सलाद, मशरूम, मटर, चुकंदर, आलू, स्क्वैश, तोरी, सेब, केला, खजूर, नारियल, अंगूर, लीची, आम, तरबूज, अनार आदि का उपयोग करें।पेय पदार्थमें ठंडे पेय, दूध, पानी, नारियल का दूध, फल और सब्जियों के रस का ज्यादा सेवन करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*रूखी त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेदिक टिप्स*





आयुर्वेद में किफायती और केमिकल रहित अनेक उपाय हैं जो त्वचा को मुलायम (Soft), कोमल (Supple) और सुंदर (Beautiful) बनाते हैं | उम्र बढ़ने के साथ और सर्दी के मौसम के आने के साथ-साथ त्वचा में रूखापन (Dryness in Skin) आने लगता है। इसका कारण शरीर में वात (Vata) का बढ़ जाना है। वात के कारण न केवल त्वचा बल्कि बाल भी रूखे हो जाते हैं (Dry Hair), बाल झड़ने लगते हैं, ऐड़ियाँ फट जाती है (Cracked Heels), और नाखून भी टूटने जैसे हो जाते हैं। इसका कारण तनाव (Stress) भी हो सकता है, संतुलित भोजन (Balanced Diet) न ग्रहण करना भी एक बहुत बड़ा कारण है। हम अगर अपने शरीर में वात की मात्रा का संतुलन सही कर लें तो हम त्वचा से संबंधित अधिकतर समस्याओं का समाधान पा सकते हैं । 

*वात के संतुलन को बनाये रखने में आयुर्वेद द्वारा सुझाये निम्न उपाय हमारी मदद कर सकते हैं  :** 

१. सब्जियों का सेवन (Intake of Vegetables) :* हमें पानी से भरी सब्जियों (Hydrating Vegetables) का सेवन करना चाहिए जो पाचन में आसान होती हैं जैसे गाजर, लौकी, खीरा, मूली आदि। यह सब्जियाँ त्रिदोषक होती हैं और हर प्रकार की त्वचा के लिए लाभदायक होती हैं। हमे प्रतिदिन कम से कम तीन सब्जियों का सेवन करना चाहिए। इन्हें हम सलाद के रूप में ओलिव ऑयल के साथ भी ले सकते हैं । 
*२. चिड़िया की तरह सेवन (Eat Like A Bird) :* परम्परागत आयुर्वेद में बताया गया है की हमें सीड्स और नट्स (Seeds and Nuts) का सेवन भोजन के साथ करना चहिये। ऐसा करने से हमारी त्वचा में अच्छा बदलाव आता है और वह साफ़ दिखाई देता है। वात के कारण हमारी तवचा खुश्क (Dry Skin) हो जाती है परन्तु सीड्स और नट्स में ओमेगा ३ (Omega 3) और प्राकृतिक फैट्स पाये जाते है जो त्वचा को संतुलन प्रदान करते हैं। इनमे फाइबर (Fiber) भी पाया जाता है जो हमारे हाजमे की कमजोरी को दूर करता है। 
*३. चाय सेवन :* वात से खुश्की बढ़ जाती है और नमी की कमी के कारण त्वचा की कोमलता नष्ट हो जाती है । इससे बचने के लिए हम गर्म पदार्थ जैसे हर्बल टी आदि का दिन में कई बार सेवन कर सकते हैं, अदरक और निम्बू के मिश्रण से तैयार चाय का सेवन करने से त्वचा हमेशा चमकती रहती है, इससे पाचन भी ठीक रहता है। 
*४. व्यायाम कीजिये (Do Exercise) :* व्यायाम से हम शरीर में वात का बढ़ना रोक सकते हैं। यही नही व्यायाम करने से हमारे शरीर के टॉक्सिन्स पसीने के रूप में बहार निकल जाते हैं जो स्वतः अपने आप में त्वचा की चमक बरकरार रखने में महत्वपूर्ण होता है। 
*५. श्वास प्रक्रिया (Breathing) :* मानसिक और भावुक तनाव भी शरीर में वात बढ़ा देता है, जिससे त्वचा का रूखापन बढ़ जाता है। श्वास प्रक्रिया पर ध्यान देने से हम तनाव मुक्त हो सकते हैं और अपने शरीर में वात को बढ़ने से रोक सकते हैं।

----------


## ajayb143

दोस्तों, बैली फैट कैसे कम करें घर पर ही ?? और ये भी बताये की दिमाग सोचता रहता है जो  बातें  जरुरी नहीं है वो भी उसे शांत  कैसे करें ??  चेहरे की स्किन पड गयी है जैसे सेल्स मर चुकी हो उसे  फिर से कैसे घेरलू उपचार से कैसे ठीक करे ??

----------

